
Apple to terminate developer account of Epic Games on August 28th - tosh
https://twitter.com/markgurman/status/1295432804440842242
======
alienreborn
Relevant: [https://cdn2.unrealengine.com/epic-v-
apple-8-17-20-768927327...](https://cdn2.unrealengine.com/epic-v-
apple-8-17-20-768927327.pdf)

------
gnabgib
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190556)
\- Main discussion here

------
markus_zhang
This is getting interesting. Looks like Apple wants to set an example. I'm
wondering what Epic is going to do after this...

------
askl56
[https://twitter.com/slasher/status/1295434558112960519?s=21](https://twitter.com/slasher/status/1295434558112960519?s=21)

Apparently this also applies to all apps using Unreal Engine.

~~~
Alupis
If that is true, then it seems EPIC's case is made stronger by this action.

How can Apple kick off thousands (10's of thousands?) of apps, which just
happened to use the development kit provided by another party Apple's involved
in a lawsuit with.

~~~
johncolanduoni
Yeah the sheer level of stupidity of that move combined with it not being
clear to me that “Epic cannot use our developer tools” => “we will
remove/prevent updates to any third party app that has used them” makes me
think Epic may be embellishing here for the benefit of the public. I think
Apple may have just done the “remove their account” part and Epic is adding as
many nastily implications of that as possible.

I’m extremely suspicious of basically anything factual these companies say
about this whole matter; there’s too much money on the line for there to be
much voluntary truth telling involved.

~~~
makecheck
Even if no UE-dependent games are removed now, they’re all at risk because
Epic would no longer be able to fix any bugs for them, or maintain the engine.
And, Apple has forced maintenance on developers quite often; it’s only a
matter of time before some platform-breaking boundary must be crossed again,
which none of the UE-dependent games would be able to manage without Epic’s
involvement.

~~~
johncolanduoni
Oh I agree. My suspicion is that Apple’s intent was to revoke their developer
account/iTunes Connect access but not attempt to enforce their inability to
use XCode; there may be legal language to that effect but you’ve been able to
install XCode and generate iOS provisioning profiles without a developer
account for some time now. I can’t imagine that any Apple executives think the
recent anti-trust hearings went so well that they think they can get away with
this sort of snipe.

------
jbverschoor
Interesting. It seems both parties just wanna have an outcome and be done with
it for everybody.

Games are an I interesting field, as they have many micro transactions over a
long period of time, which actually add up to more than most subscriptions
(which use a 15% revenue share after the first year)

------
mensetmanusman
It’s funny that every company that goes against Apple is the underdog,
including Aramco (if they ever did, Ha!).

------
LaGravedad
Doesn't Epic ban kids when they violate the Fortnite TOS?

Epic knew what they were doing. I have no sympathy for them.

~~~
dtech
Removing the app is a logical consequence.

Terminating the whole account and restricting dev tools while they make one of
the most used game engines on iOS, that's quite far reaching. Reeks of
retaliation. I'm sure they will duke it out in court.

